# Players College Showcase Schedule-Girls



## Kicknit22

Any clue as to when these schedules typically come out?


----------



## shales1002

Kicknit22 said:


> Any clue as to when these schedules typically come out?


 Schedule came out a while ago...I thought.
http://events.gotsport.com/events/Default.aspx?eventid=52798


----------

